#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Совет о том, как правильно вести себя во время паломничества по святым местам

## Маша_ла

4 марта 2014 г. в Бодхгайе бывший настоятель монастыря Нгор традиции Сакья и дядя нынешнего настоятеля, Его Преосвященство Людинг Кхенчен Ринпоче, даровал небольшое учение во время посвящения Белой Тары. Это учение о том, как вести себя во время паломничества в Бодхгайю, но мне кажется, что это также применимо для любого духовного паломничества по святым местам, включая поездки к Учителям и получение учений. Пусть все мы сможем следовать этому совету!

Источник https://www.facebook.com/ngor.luding 

Вложение 16086 Вложение 16087

"HE Luding Khenchen give a Short Teaching today during White Tara Initiation in Bodhgaya, 4 March 2014

His Eminence also gave a short teaching on the importance of pure vision and motivation while on pilgrimage at Bodhgaya the supreme place where Buddha attained perfection awakening.

His Eminence stresses that making any offering to Buddha with pure vision and unconditionally mean that all offerings is made without any personal gained in return now or in the future. Rinpoche also said that this place Bodhgaya is a holy pilgrimage site and not a holiday place.

And while we are here at Bodhgaya, we need to practice with genuine motivation in mind, thought and action, and of all these without any personal gain, but rather for the benefit of all sentient beings as we had often recite this as our dedication.

Further while you physically sit in the meditative posture looking like Buddha, although the posture appearance looks conducive, however if your mind is wondering with mundane thoughts of your personal agenda, or entertaining past, present and future thought is also the wrong motivation. Another wrong physical action is false speech and poor speech to others when they had performed a mistake accidentally.

And also making judgement on others on how the people dresses, how they do their practices, this wrong view has got nothing to do with yourself, rather you should take a look at yourself, and to maintain yourself by checking on yourself just like looking at yourself in the mirror from time to time"

"Его Преосвященство Людинг Кхенчен Ринпоче даровал небольшое учение сегодня во время посвящения Белой Тары в Бодхгайе, 4 марта, 2014 г. Его Преосвященство также даровал небольшое учение о важности чистого восприятия и мотивации во время паломничества в Бодхгайю, святое место, где Будда достиг совершенного пробуждения. 

Его Преосвященство особо подчеркнул, что совершение любых подношений Будде с чистым видением и без всяких условий означает, что все подношения совершаются без ожидания обрести какую бы то ни было личную выгоду сейчас или в будущем. Ринпоче также сказал, что это место - Бодхгайя - это священное место паломничества, а не место для отдыха. 

И, когда мы находимся здесь, в Бодхгайе, мы должны практиковать с искренней мотивацией в уме, мыслях и действиях и делать все без желания обрести какую бы то ни было личную выгоду, а наоборот, ради принесения пользы всем чувствующим существам, как это говорится в молитве посвящения заслуг, которую мы часто читаем. 

Более того, когда физически вы сидите в медитативной позе и выглядите, как Будда, хотя ваш внешний вид соответствует правильному поведению, но если ваш ум занят мирскими мыслями о ваших личных делах или блуждает в мыслях о прошлом, настоящем или будущем - это также ошибочная мотивация. Еще одно неправильное действие тела - это неправильная речь или грубая речь, обращенная к другим, когда они совершают случайные ошибки. 

И также осуждение других: того, как одеты люди, как они делают свою практику, это ошибочное воззрение не имеет никакого отношения к вам, наоборот, вам нужно посмотреть на себя и поддерживать свое правильное поведение, проверяя себя, как если бы вы смотрели на себя в зеркало, время от времени."

----------

ullu (05.03.2014), Алекс Андр (06.03.2014), Ануруддха (05.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (05.03.2014), Читтадхаммо (05.03.2014)

----------

